# Fender Guards..Home made...



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

After mondays ride at Lost trails, i knew i needed something to protect the edges of my fenders...so i looked at some prices and got the big NOooo, so i made these with a few ideas from some other rides in the same boat....alittle time and money and we kept the boss happy.I think they came out pretty good...nothing too fancy just what i wanted....what do you guys think,I can take your comments...Muddie49


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I think it's a very innovative solution to a problem. Good idea.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

is that plastic flowerbed edging? it works and looks good also


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

I dont see anything wrong with what you have. It looks good to me. I did see a BF once that had spray on bed liner on his fenders and a couple other spots that looked real nice too.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah its gardening edgeing...10.00 for a 20ft roll at Lowes...I was'nt going to spend 200.00 bucks on a pair...so i got some ideas and went for it...guess it looks good thanks...Muddie49


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: We are all about some DIY here at MIMB!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> :rockn: We are all about some DIY here at MIMB!


 
That's a fact!!!


:mimbrules:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Not bad!:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i thought that was edging!
Good job!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Very good idea muddie49 I like that !!:rockn:


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> I think it's a very innovative solution to a problem. Good idea.


Agreed! Nice and cheap, simple as can be, extremely functional, and at the same time it looks good too. Don't get much better then that!:bigok:


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Shapeing Tip!!*

Thanks Fellers....If you want to shape the edgeing without kinking it...which looks better ,try heating the edge of the tubeing and then shapeing it....to fit the shape of your fenders...Muddie49:rockn:


----------



## avenomusduck (Jul 8, 2010)

Now that not only is a great idea but looks SCH-WEET!

Nice work Muddie49:beerchug:


----------

